# 29 gallon tank with 2 male bettas?



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

'ello all! I'm new to this forum and to betta keeping, but ironically not to fish keeping. Anyhow, today I purchased a single male crowntail that I named Navy (he is an almost black betta with a blue sheen and white fin edges). He is, as you may have surmised from the post name, currently living in my 29 gallon tank that I had originally planned to put african cichlids in. As you may have imagined, those plans have changed :-D.

However, I would like input on some things I am considering doing with that 29 gallon. Although it is no longer intended for african cichlids, the 29 gallon still retains most of the rockwork that was going to allow the cichlids to hide from each other, and the tank will ultimately be densely planted (currently it has only about 4 frogbit plants, several small java ferns, some ludwigia repens, and an unknown pink-stemmed stem plant with green leaves that grows roots prolifically). With all the cover and relatively large size that this tank has, would it be possible to house another male betta in this tank? In addition, I was intending to put a nerite snail and a school of some non-betta fish (likely either neon tetras or platys) inside the tank. Would either of those options work? Are there any other schooling or semi-schooling fish I can consider? (If this helps, I have a 5 gallon I can use if there is a fall-out among the fish).


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

I am really curious to see answers to your questions! Will be watching this thread.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

No, you should never house 2 males together without a divider, no matter the size of the tank. They will likely still seek each other out and fight.

You can definitely add some other schooling fish in there.
I have some forktail rainbows in with my betta and they are very peaceful, they never pick on anybody - for the most part they both ignore each other.

And corydoras are usually a good match for just about anything - they are completely peaceful and will stay out of your betta's way.


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

OK. I guess the rock spaces will just be to allow the other fish to get out of the betta's way...or vice versa.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

Rummy nose tetra are my favourite, try to only have 1-2 schooling groups any more than that can stress out your Betta


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Having two males in a tank will almost always lead to the death or severe injury of one. I would never recommend it. 

There are lots of nice, betta friendly fish you could keep, like guppies (preferably the less flashy females), endlers livebearers, cories, platies, rummy nose tetras, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, any snails, etc.


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone have luck with swordtails and bettas?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

There is another option ... Just move him to the 5 gallon  Then you can do a sorority tank or go back to your cichlid plans  

Betta males are highly aggressive towards each other so I would never risk it. I had a female slip past my divider and even my usually gentle male went after her and that was only a female.


----------

